# R.I.P. tripleb



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cliff DeStephens was a great contributor to everyone that he came in contact with...in person or online. http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=942075

I just heard about Cliff's death, earlier this afternoon. Cliff and I had been friends for over 20 years. We spent plenty of time goose hunting, a few times out duck hunting, several hours of reloading & swapping components and a few trips to eastern Ohio for a groundhog safari or two. 

Then there were days of discussing decoy set-ups, the vision capabilities of a duck or goose or crow, etc. Cliff baled me out of my last divorce, to which I can't thank him enough. He recently gave me a deer cart that he'd built himself...and it is a doozy.

He always had some interesting stories, opinions and we frequently traded jokes via e-mail or on the phone...while catching up on the latest firearms, hunting seasons, etc. He was a good friend and will be missed. 

I have yet to read an obit, but it will probably be put in by his only living family...his sister, in California, when she gets here.

Some of our other hunting friends said that his neighbors heard his dogs barking...non-stop and went to knock on the door to see what was happening. There was no answer, so they called the police. When the police entered they found Cliff. So typical of the loyalty of a dog to give back without hesitation, as they sensed something was wrong with their hunting buddy.

Bowhunter57


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

I knew Cliff (tripleB). He was a genuine, unselfish guy. Very rare to find someone like him nowadays.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the obit from Chiles - Laman Funeral Home:

http://www.chiles-lamanfh.com/_mgxro...php?id=1211016

I will be in attendance for his service. I have lost a good friend. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

I enjoyed his wealth of knowledge......sorry to hear about this......


----------

